# Base Turbo on JDM High Comp Engine



## Bluesr20 (Mar 6, 2003)

I have a JDM sr20 with high compression, either 10:1 or 9:1 from what every one is saying. Im trying to figure out a basic turbo setup for this engine. I don't intend to run high boost with this kind of compression, just low boost initially, until I want more power. All I am really looking for is 3-8 psi, the car is daily driven and I don't need it busting on me, already had shit happen once. 

Some questions:

Can I use the turbo manifold from a s13 chassis, without interfering with things once the exhaust is bolted up?








would this work

What are the differences between a equal length manifold and a log style manifold?

Do I need to swap the ecu,injectors, or maf if i am running minimal boost?

Would a BB ecu hook right up to my wiring harness?

Do I need an intercooler?

What is the maximum boost I should be running with this engine and this set up?

Is there a flow difference between SR20DE JDM fuel injectors and US ones, I have both and they have a different head design?

Im new to the turbo thing and im hoping I can learn a little more from this. thanks


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Damn, I got a long dissertation ahead of me.

JDM SR20de has 10.0:1 compression

Turbo manifold from an S13 will not work. If you look at the engine, its mounted 90 degress counterclockwise from the FWD sr20de. There will be no way that you can route the exhaust gas with that setup. For the NX, use a Bluebird/Avenir/Pulsar GTIR manifold or aftermarket.

Equal length=All pipes are of equal length when they connect. Think of 4 beams concentrating at one spot while going sidewinder-missile style. Thats about a good visual approximation.Log=not equal length of pipes, like the stock DET Mani.

You will absolutely & unquestionably need to put in the 370cc DET injectors(but not from the Silvia, from the other cars I mentioned.) You can run low boost on the stock MAF, but you'll need an ecu set up for turbo fuel maps & ignition timing. A BB ECU will not hook up perfectly, but I've seen people make BB ECUs work on their OBD1 B13s. I, however, would recommend the JWT ECU due to the differences between the two engines(i.e. compression ratio, etc)

You should run an intercooler unless you're a very bold man, like Ben on the SR20deforums did. Make sure, if you do, that you have a lot of other cooling and easy access to a mechanic. But, I would recommend an intercooler, aftermarket front mount if you have the money. Beware though, piping is a pain to do.

Max boost should be 6psi, which is all the fuel pump can handle. If you get a fuel pump & upgrade the exhaust to 3" turbo back, as well as an aftermarket intake, you could probably run around 10psi pretty safely.

I don't think there is a difference between the two, so long as they are both 270cc. If you're looking at the DET injectors however, there is a definite difference.

Thats about all I can say as I'm really sleepy. I'll take more questions if you want, you can PM me.


----------



## Bluesr20 (Mar 6, 2003)

Thanks for all the info, much appreciated


----------

